# The aeropress that goes 130psi........



## Guest (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't understand why somebody needs an aeropress that goes 130psi....

That's one ugly and large lever to power the aeropress...

And the lack of a true portafilter is finicky....

Removing the aeropress, adding coffee and water.... and count in the horribly claustrophobic tamping (although the cylindrical wall can help you achieve level tamping)

And most of all using the big ass lever that won't fit on a countertop on an average kitchen...

And the lack of any steam wands..... to actually steam milk.....

Kudos to him......

Anyways get a real lever machine like a La Pavoni, a Olympia Cremina or even the HX Strega and you're set......






Be a true barista......


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Yawn

13 more yawns.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think the inventiveness of those kids is something to be admired..


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I think the inventiveness of those kids is something to be admired..


Yeah it is though

I overlooked the fact but still they got to get "schooled" on coffee....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Yeah it is though
> 
> I overlooked the fact but still they got to get "schooled" on coffee....


? Who schooled them?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2014)

Themselves XD


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

There's something about this video that makes me think they're taking the piss, it's the shallow depth of field and soundtrack that you here in lots of coffee vids. If they're not taking the piss then good on them for thinking something through and demonstrating what it takes to get something like espresso from an aeropress!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Could be right Neil

Either way I still like it


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2014)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/spressa/spressa-enhance-your-aeropress-experience

Ok this is a little bit more neat....

Not sure if this puny lever can generate 130 psi dor that matter...

Still nice looking....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There you go

Be a proper barista with this

http://strietman.net


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2014)

Mrboots XD


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Love the 'portable' hand crank - clearly designed to fit in hand baggage.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

has anyone tested an aeropress to see if can actually withstand 130psi before it turns into a hand pulled, plastic shard spitting and (near) boiling water countertop bomb !?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Olliehulla said:


> has anyone tested an aeropress to see if can actually withstand 130psi before it turns into a hand pulled, plastic shard spitting and (near) boiling water countertop bomb !?


Yes, the guys in the OP's video. Normally, you wouldn't be getting anywhere near that without their big jig.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Its a pretty inventive way of getting the end result. Wonder what it tastes like.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm confused? The video is just a Google App video when I follow the link? What are you chaps watching?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Crap grinder, crap wand... But i do believe he has just invented the lever espresso machine!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

MWJB said:


>


Are - now I've got it. Cheers MWJB.

I suppose you LI boys will upgrading to this now


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought it might be good for you proxy pump boys to get a taste of a lever


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If it woks, ill have a go, save about £1500 i reckon!


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Yes, the guys in the OP's video. Normally, you wouldn't be getting anywhere near that without their big jig.


two things - how do they know they are producing 130psi ? how do they know that the AP is not going to shatter into a million pieces if they push that liiiittle bit harder....?

don't get me wrong, I love this sh1t, lowjacking stuff is IMHO cool but ....wait for it..... BOOM!!!

just sayin.....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Olliehulla said:


> two things - how do they know they are producing 130psi ? how do they know that the AP is not going to shatter into a million pieces if they push that liiiittle bit harder....?
> 
> don't get me wrong, I love this sh1t, lowjacking stuff is IMHO cool but ....wait for it..... BOOM!!!
> 
> just sayin.....


I guess the most likely place for a failure would be around the filter holder (5ft away from the end of the lever you are swinging on), sure it could be inconvenient, why more inconvenient or dangerous than being squirted in the eye during a naked extraction (what exactly is the HSE stance on naked extractions? "Do not look directly at PF during extraction/view via a bulletproof polycarbonate riot shield/mirror/periscope/CCTV/highly polished Greek warrior's shield"...) or having a PF pop off?...

Bear in mind that your filter basket takes all the strain of the extraction with your machine....just that thin little piece of metal...peppered with holes....tiny, thin, sheet of metal, peppered with holes, bowing under the strain of extraction...KABOOM, FTOOOMSH and there it is, a toxic coffee mushroom cloud, NW Surrey becomes the next Chernobyl! "Oh why, oh why couldn't he have just used a French press?", the neighbours will cry! Zombie apocalypse inevitably ensues...Just sayin'...


----------

